
New Netflix UI forgets where you were in a video to ‘help’ you - MaurizioP
https://thestack.com/world/2016/11/30/coming-soon-new-netflix-ui-forgets-where-you-were-in-a-video-to-help-you/
======
rgacote
Seen this behavior and thought it was a browser-specific bug since it seemed
to appear and disappear based on which browser I was using. Definitely an
anti-feature. Most annoying.

------
flukus
Now if it could just forget I finished watching* something and removing it
from the continue list automatically.

* Finished watching generally means fell asleep watching for me.

